# Sunset Beach Club Resort- Benelmedena, Spain?



## Yellow Belly (7 Jan 2009)

Wife just booked a week in Sunset Beach Club apartments for mid Feb.

Unreal value- 1 bed apartment, flights for 2 adults & 1 infant, a weeks car hire- €690 in total?

Anyone any experience of this accomodation?

I know there is no weather guarantee but my bet is it will still be warmer than here.

Anything worth doing in that area? Have been to Marbella loads of times but not as familar with close to Malaga.


----------



## barryl (7 Jan 2009)

I use this FBD owned hotel twice a year for golfing holidays,great place,great location,food is good,love it and its always cheap,the only downside is the beds are a bit on the hard side


----------



## Yeager (7 Jan 2009)

Hey,

Just back from a week in Malaga, Belmadema and Fuingoirolia. Didn't stay in Sunny Beach but did see it when I was in Belmadema - its an aparthotel. Belmadema itself is a holiday resort - Bundoran with sun I called it! 

Not my ideal idea of Spain but it was fine for a week. There was loads of English people on package holidays and all the restaurants on the prom area serve big English fry ups and cheap beer - not everyones idea of a holiday! Area itself has plenty of shops (and hills) and if the weather is nice the beach is very close to your hotel.

On the other hand Malaga was lovely - hidden gem this place is really clean, still very Spanish, reasonably priced and lots to do. Well worth a trip up for a day or two as its only 30 minutes on train from Belmadema (about 2 euro) on the C1 Line. 

You will have a decent time alright enjoy the cheapness - toasted sandwich, salad, chips and beer was 4.95 in Belmadema! Mental.

Let me know what you think of the place.


----------



## Yellow Belly (8 Jan 2009)

Any recommendations for good golf locally to this area?


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2009)

Sounds like a good deal - What site did you book it through? The weather outside here today is making me think of geting out of here for a week very soon!


----------



## Yellow Belly (8 Jan 2009)

Flights booked with Aer Lingus- with accomodation & car hire booked through Senset Beach Club website.

We had no intention of going anywhere in Feb (rescession etc etc) but for that money- we wouldn't resist!


----------



## deli (8 Jan 2009)

Great spot in good location. Ensure you get an exterior apartment, some of the interior ones have no view at all - an inside court yard !!
Good bar and restaurant facilities, not usrea bout the golf in the area.


----------



## woodpecker (9 Jan 2009)

Take trips to Mijas and Ronda both well worth seeing.The Friday market in
Arroyo is a good place to get good value in clothes,shoes and leather goods.
Enjoy the trip


----------



## Clohass (9 Jan 2009)

Stayed there in August, Apartments were very clean and well serviced. 1 Bed Apt we stayed in was on the small side and had 2 twin beds rather than a double. I found the bed too soft and had some problems with my back and ended up sleeping on the floor after the 2nd night. 

However apart from that we found it good value and well run. Complex is a little bit away from the centre and you will be pushing a buggy up some steep inclines.


----------



## barryl (9 Jan 2009)

Yellow Belly said:


> Any recommendations for good golf locally to this area?


 le calla golf x 3 fantastic courses also owned by FBD. The hotel offer great winter deals and not expensive, Cassidy travel can organise the lot,we are heading over again early feb


----------



## seashore (10 Jan 2009)

There are two good golf courses at Mijas Costa(20minute) drive from Sunset Beach. Also Santa Clara (40 minute) drive. Some golf courses have promotions- if you play early, or late. Good idea to email, or telephone before booking and check what offers they have available.


----------



## joer (11 Jan 2009)

We stayed here a few years ago too,we had a ground floor apt, it was very handy for the pool area .There is a supermarket on the ground floor too .We found Benalmadena  a nice place  . Torremolinos is also close by.Taxi is about 20 euro from Airport.Hope you enjoy the break.


----------



## dub1 (12 Jan 2009)

really good hotel. I work for FBD who own the place and we get good rates but you seem to have done very well


----------



## poochie101 (12 Jan 2009)

did the same thing last may. Little far from the centre of things but bus stops right outside and taxi's outside all the time. but get a sea view apt. good spot for irish and english. had dinner there first night was'nt great so stayed away from the resturant but maybe just hit a bad night..!


----------



## poochie101 (12 Jan 2009)

also if you are an fbd customer you get discount..!!


----------



## baldyman27 (12 Jan 2009)

Yellow Belly said:


> Anything worth doing in that area?


 
Stayed in Fuengirola last year, horrible spot IMO, but we had a car and thought the trip to Puerto Banus by night was fascinating, not least for the yachts, cars and such.

Trip to the Rock of Gibraltar also good.



Yellow Belly said:


> Any recommendations for good golf locally to this area?


 
Played a round in a course that had Country Club in its name somewhere near Calahonda. Very nice course. Sorry I don't have the full name but reception desks should be able to help.


----------



## Luckycharm (13 Jan 2009)

Stayed their twice, really good especially if you have family, a few pools, staff are nice. Great if you want a week of just relaxing, you will be going up and down the hill a fair bit. Better supermarket across the road which is much cheaper for stuff.


----------



## godthe (13 Jan 2009)

Torrequebrada Golf Course is just across the road as far as i can remember.
Top class course


----------



## Bandit (19 Jan 2009)

Interesting how people´s tastes differ - I´ve lived here for 4 years, located in La Cala, between Banus and Fuengirola, and I think Banus is a plastic kip, whereas Fuengirola is a real lived-in spanish town that has plenty going on when all the tourist spots are dead. Don´t judge it by the front-line mess - work back a few streets and you´ll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Firehead (18 Jan 2010)

I know this is an old thread but we're thinking of going to the Sunset Beach in July, do any of you have any updates on the place, Yellow Belly how did you get on there last year?


----------



## sustanon (18 Jan 2010)

I can recommend a night out at the Valpariso in Mijas, taxi from Sunst Beach Club is very reasonable, wonderful romantic dinner with a bit of Opera and dancing.


----------

